
NICTA micro-kernel trailblazers slurped by US defense giant - cpeterso
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/12/nicta_start_up_bought_by_uncle_sam/
======
signalsignal
Is this the L4 and the HURD project?

~~~
cpeterso
I believe this is OK Lab's L4 "microvisor", which has Symbian, Linux, and
Android guest operating systems.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OK_Labs#Products>

